# Video: Angel-Apps bei Computerbild



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

*Video: Angel-Apps bei Computerbild​*
Dass bei einem Nichtanglermassenmedium wie der ComputerBild nun ein Video erscheint über Angel-Apps, das halte ich persönlich doch für bemerkenswert.

Ich kann nicht beurteilen, was dahinter steckt, in wie weit auch alle interessanten Apps dabei sind - wohl eher nicht

Dass aber so ein Thema da überhaupt aufgegriffen wird, finde ich klasse.


Für alle, die es interessiert, gehts hier entlang zum Video:
http://www.computerbild.de/videos/c...il-Die-besten-Tools-fuer-Angler-18034031.html






Thomas Finkbeiner


----------

